# Need IR repeater and sensor I can extend over Cat5



## lwlittle46 (Mar 6, 2021)

Any recommendations for an IR repeater kit that will let me extend the senor over Cat5. I know Xantech will work but much more expensive than many others. I will need to splice the sensor to the Cat5 and hopefully can connect the Cat5 strands directly to the repeater. Xantech connecting block allows this and so does one form Cmple. I see the identical one form Cmple under different names. I want to make sure I get one that works the first time since I am going to cut the lead to the sensor. I have run across a couple of Xantech kits on eBay at decent prices but I am a bit leary of them.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don’t see any reason why it won’t work. I once made an extension cable for a Xantech IR system that extended the receiver cable probably at least 30 ft. It worked fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes. You can extend IR over cat5 well over a hundred feet without issue.


----------

